
Nokia ditching Symbian for Maemo, German FT reports - davidw
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/08/11/nokia-ditching-symbian-for-maemo-german-ft-reports/
======
davidw
Sounds like they've got, at the very least, some internal confusion.

